# 1970 Sting Ray Fast Back



## fatbike (Mar 22, 2021)

Just a neat bike really.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 22, 2021)

This stuff should never be taken seriously, the bike hobby, should just be fun and goofy, super animated Stingrays and bikes in general.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 25, 2021)

Agreed. You have to have a sense of humor (or should anyway!) to ride around on a Stingray. I found a ‘69 Fastback frame that I’m building into an early style BMX bike. Mock up stage so far. Looking for parts. I know clearance is an issue, that I’ll have to solve but I really wish there were some fat tires available for those S5/6 rims. Oh well.  I’ll probably be using s2 size wheels.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 25, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Agreed. You have to have a sense of humor (or should anyway!) to ride around on a Stingray. I found a ‘69 Fastback frame that I’m building into an early style BMX bike. Mock up stage so far. Looking for parts. I know clearance is an issue, that I’ll have to solve but I really wish there were some fat tires available for those S5/6 rims. Oh well.  I’ll probably be using s2 size wheels.



You should use Tioga Power Blocks, they make some that fit S5-6 I had them on a fastback before. I forgot the actual tire number. Geoff @ Portland Bicycle Emporium in Portland Oregon may have a set. I recommend those tires, super fast, light, and look tuff!!! So find the PB tire that has the S5-6 bead spec.

Attached with a bike I owned, just put a rear on, hide to get a good at it in the photo. Rim size and bead specs attached also, Geoff also self published quite a few books too.


----------



## fatbike (Mar 25, 2021)

Beach Bum III said:


> Agreed. You have to have a sense of humor (or should anyway!) to ride around on a Stingray. I found a ‘69 Fastback frame that I’m building into an early style BMX bike. Mock up stage so far. Looking for parts. I know clearance is an issue, that I’ll have to solve but I really wish there were some fat tires available for those S5/6 rims. Oh well.  I’ll probably be using s2 size wheels.



When you ride around on a Stingray you become a kind of celebrity, everyone has a story about one or owned one.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Mar 25, 2021)

Haha. I’ll bet. I know the feeling. Don’t drive a 60’s station wagon unless you wanna hear some stories.


----------

